# Evictions during covid-19



## TillyD (13 Apr 2020)

Looking for advice (for an elderly family member) on evicting a tenant.

The tenant was served notice to evict the premises 1 week before the lockdown. The tenant was threatening his neighbours and caused damage to their property.  It went to court and the tenant was put on probation and because of this, the landlord served him notice to evict as the behaviour was ongoing even after court.

The tenant has continued to harass his neighbours and damage their property, broke a window, damaged their garden but the neighbours are now afraid of him and won’t make a statement. The tenant reported it to the Guards, but the Guards cannot do anything unless the neighbours make a compliant. The Landlord has video footage of tenant committing criminal damage, but the guards said it is no good unless the neighbours make a complaint, which they are adamant they won’t, and they are trying to move out instead.

Is there any way this tenant can be evicted during this pandemic.


----------

